# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  قبولی خرداد یا شهریور کدام را انتخاب کنم ؟

## unscramble

سلام.نمره خرداد فیزیک من (همون نمره برگم)صفر شده و نمره سالانه من هم 10 شده.با این شرایط باید شهریور شرکت کنم یا تک ماده بزنم؟؟

----------


## hisoka

اقا یکی جواب بده سوال منم هست :Yahoo (20):  هندسه بدون شک زیر 7 میگیرم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Pedro88

نمره سالانه ملاک هست دوست عزیز و پاس شدید

----------


## MikMik

شما در صورتی که نمره کتبی بالای 7 و نمره سالیانه 10 به بالا گرفته باشید قبولی خرداد هستین 
وگرنه میتونید از تبصره استفاده کنید تو دو درس نهایی

----------


## Zahra77

*من بلد نیستم 
ولی انگار همینه که کیم گفت*

----------


## unscramble

یعنی نمیشه تبصره نزنم و شهریور شرکت کنم؟

----------


## MikMik

> یعنی نمیشه تبصره نزنم و شهریور شرکت کنم؟


میشه
یا میتونی تبصره بزنی  شهریور امتحان ندی یا هم شهریور بری امتحان بدی
l

----------


## meysam98

اگه نهایی بودی باید شهریور بزنی

----------


## mlt

تا اونجا که من میدونم زیر7بیاری تبصره هم نمیتونی بزنی
تبصره مال 7تا9/75هست

----------

